
Ask HN: How can we get porn sites to support HTTPS? - lindx
Most of the top porn sites do not support HTTPS, meaning the exact videos we watch (and our fetishes) are visible to our ISPs.  Why haven&#x27;t porn sites deployed HTTPS to protect this data?  How can we convince porn sites that HTTPS is important and get them to deploy it?
======
shams93
Check out Dr Susan Block's Cliporama, I set all their sites up for ssl when I
was working for them they may be the only adult sites that use ssl (thanks to
me).

------
muzani
Honestly, I feel that they're not losing any customers as compared to the
small overhead they'd take if they implemented it. It's not really a selling
point for most people. Even Facebook took quite a long time to universally
implement HTTPS.

------
eecks
What if you watch through a vpn?

------
rbanffy
Seems to be a feature people would be willing to pay subscriptions for.

